# IDN-Domains & Outlook / Outlook Express



## Moritz123 (15. März 2004)

Hallo!

ich habe mir gestern eine IDN-Domain gesichert und wollte nun testen, ob der Mailempfang richtig funktioniert. Leider ist jedoch nicht möglich, eine Mail aus Outlook 2000 an die Umlautdomain zu senden. Wenn ich die Mail versenden will kommt ein Fenster, in dem mir mitgeteilt wird, dass keine Entsprechung gefunden wurde.
Wie ist es möglich, aus Outlook oder Outlook Express Mails an Umlautdomains zu senden?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Dominik Haubrich (15. März 2004)

Hi,

dafür brauchst Du das I-Nav Plugin, was Du kostenlos hier herunterladen kannst: http://www.idnnow.com/index.jsp?lang=de

Es ist davon auszugehen, dass zukünftige Versionen von Browsern und Mailclients IDN-fähig sein werden


----------



## Moritz123 (15. März 2004)

Hallo!

danke! ich hab jetzt das I-NAV-PlugIn installiert, der Browser löst die IDNs auch auf. Allerdings funktioniert das mit meinem Outlook immer noch nicht. Ich kann auch auf das in der FAQ hingewiesene Button ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) nirgends in meinem Outlook finden.


----------

